# CD Player Malfunctioning



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Recently my 6 year old CD headunit stopped playing my cd's. I've tried cleaning discs to clean the lens, and I tried shooting some dust off in through the front. All it does is repeat the same sound of trying to read the disc, without success. I'm just wondering if there is anything else I might want to try to fix it before I go and buy a new one from crutchfield. The headunit is a Sony CDX-4250 I believe. I've periodically used the cleaning disc on it as long as I've owned it. If this is it for it, I'm gonna upgrade and buy a CD/MP3 player. I've been looking on the crutchfield website, and there are 5 that I'm considering, all under $240. An Aiwa, a Clarion, 2 Sony's, and an Alpine. If anybody can give me any advice on my current headunit, or on the best replacement, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

4banger said:


> Recently my 6 year old CD headunit stopped playing my cd's. I've tried cleaning discs to clean the lens, and I tried shooting some dust off in through the front. All it does is repeat the same sound of trying to read the disc, without success. I'm just wondering if there is anything else I might want to try to fix it before I go and buy a new one from crutchfield. The headunit is a Sony CDX-4250 I believe. I've periodically used the cleaning disc on it as long as I've owned it. If this is it for it, I'm gonna upgrade and buy a CD/MP3 player. I've been looking on the crutchfield website, and there are 5 that I'm considering, all under $240. An Aiwa, a Clarion, 2 Sony's, and an Alpine. If anybody can give me any advice on my current headunit, or on the best replacement, it would be much appreciated.


a long shot here....try to reset the unit


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Interesting, I hadn't thought of that. Do you know if there is a small, pen tip size button in order to do that on, on most aftermarket headunits?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

4banger said:


> Interesting, I hadn't thought of that. Do you know if there is a small, pen tip size button in order to do that on, on most aftermarket headunits?


most all head units i have seen have a reset button........u will neet a tooth pick or a paper clip


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

4banger said:


> An Aiwa, a Clarion, 2 Sony's, and an Alpine. If anybody can give me any advice on my current headunit, or on the best replacement, it would be much appreciated.



i dont trust aiwa car audio. their home stuff isnt spectacular.
sony = garbage, you can do ALOT better for the money
Clarion's arent bad, depends on the one you want, their lower end stuff is garbage imo
alpine is decent, good bang for the buck, personally, i wont buy another one simply because i had a very bad experience with one of their head units, then i got a ton of shit about my warranty, even though the serial # is valid, i have a receipt, and it was manufactured Sept. 2003, and i bought it in december

look into Eclipse too, they make VERY high quality head units, they're some of the best imo. im getting one of their flagship models (CD5444)...and while that might be out of your $240 price range, they DO have quite a few HU's under $300/$250ish, and they are WELL worth the money

look into them, especially if you'll be externally amping your speakers (i know from experience that Eclipse HU's make incredible signal decks)


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

I've been looking some more recievers over. One thing I like about my current head unit is that I can slide my CD right into it, without having to flip the damn thing open. I've had bad experiences with those kind of head units, i.e. after a while, they wouldn't close :thumbdwn: So, if anybody knows of any good CD/MP3 head units, that you can easily insert the disc into, and are quality, please give me the heads up, thanks.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

4banger said:


> I've been looking some more recievers over. One thing I like about my current head unit is that I can slide my CD right into it, without having to flip the damn thing open. I've had bad experiences with those kind of head units, i.e. after a while, they wouldn't close :thumbdwn: So, if anybody knows of any good CD/MP3 head units, that you can easily insert the disc into, and are quality, please give me the heads up, thanks.



Eclipse.
i dont think they even make a HU that had a faceplate like that? i had an old kenwood that was like that, so i know what you mean.

trust me man, LOOK INTO ECLIPSE. ive *never* met someone thats been disappointed by an eclipse headunit.


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Is Eclipse the company that makes the subwoofers with the metalic cones? A college buddy of mine used to swear by them.


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

I've been looking into the Eclipse head units, just bases on looks I like them better then most others. Too many new units have too many buttons, the locations of which make no sense. Anyway, I'm specifically interested in the model named "CD3414". I looks like the most basic model to include MP3 capability. Any suggestions on where I might get the best deal on these headunits? Thanks again


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

4banger said:


> I've been looking into the Eclipse head units, just bases on looks I like them better then most others. Too many new units have too many buttons, the locations of which make no sense. Anyway, I'm specifically interested in the model named "CD3414". I looks like the most basic model to include MP3 capability. Any suggestions on where I might get the best deal on these headunits? Thanks again



i forget who bought it, someone on here bought the CD3434, and was incredibly impressed by it. the best place to get an eclipse HU is through an authorized dealer, because they offer theft protection on some head units too, as well as a pretty good warranty, and surprisingly good customer service (from my experiences).... use their dealer locator to find one near you. im a fan of ebay, but not for a headunit, just too many things that could go wrong, i want my warranty on it (although alpine didnt honor my last one even though i had receipts, serial numbers, and a date of manufacture ~ 5 months before)

yea, eclipses layout is much simpler, scrolling through menu's is much more simple than alpine as well. they're VERY clean looking, like you said, not a ton of buttons, and literally light up the entire car LED faceplate lights


----------

